# 2X2 flushmount LED panel for drywall



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a customer with an older 2X2 fluorescent light flushmounted in their drywall ceiling. I would like to replace it with an LED panel, but the supply house only has 2X2 lay-in panels made to go into drop ceiling grid.

Do they make LED panels that can be installed flus in drywall (with a flange around it) that will fit an existing 2X2 fluorescent opening?


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Just google LED panel flush mount, there are tons of kits available that you can use to flush mount one of those lay in panels. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Here ya go....

I even used one of your fav shopping resources...

https://www.amazon.com/ASD-Panel-Dimmable-Edge-Lit-4-PACK/dp/B01MDSC9YF

Says you need a seperate mounting kit to install flush with drywall

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

trentonmakes said:


> Here ya go....
> 
> I even used one of your fav shopping resources...
> 
> ...



I could have found some random light on Amazon too lol... And then look all over the world for the separate kit to mount it. lain:

I was hoping someone had used a light for this purpose and could recommend it.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

First page result http://bfy.tw/LpKs

https://www.bulbamerica.com/products/sunlite-85138-su-2x2-troffer-kit


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

splatz said:


> First page result http://bfy.tw/LpKs
> 
> https://www.bulbamerica.com/products/sunlite-85138-su-2x2-troffer-kit


Next thing you know, he'll want US to hang it for him! Lol

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Alright, f**k you all.


ETA: In the butt.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HackWork said:


> I have a customer with an older 2X2 fluorescent light flushmounted in their drywall ceiling. I would like to replace it with an LED panel, but the supply house only has 2X2 lay-in panels made to go into drop ceiling grid.
> 
> Do they make LED panels that can be installed flus in drywall (with a flange around it) that will fit an existing 2X2 fluorescent opening?


I was caught up in a battle between the GC and our EC. We missed a couple of flush mount drywall fixtures. They sent out all lay-ins.
I took some scrap ceiling Tees and screwed them around the opening. One side of the Tee hid the drywall edge, the other side... Held the fixture in place.

I can't think of anyplace to find a drywall framed LED 2x2 outside of someone's boneyard or a fixture package.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Southeast Power said:


> I was caught up in a battle between the GC and our EC. We missed a couple of flush mount drywall fixtures. They sent out all lay-ins.
> 
> I took some scrap ceiling Tees and screwed them around the opening. One side of the Tee hid the drywall edge, the other side... Held the fixture in place.
> 
> ...


That's still not a flush mount application.

The first photo is a drywall kit for recessing a lay in into a drywall ceiling (similar to what you did with the cross tees). 

The second photo is a kit for flush mounting a lay in onto a drywall ceiling. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You’re sure the existing flange won’t work?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Home Depot carries some, I think they are commercial electric.

Edit: Never mind, I see you want actual flush mount. These things stick down a little less than an inch or 1/2".


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

HackWork said:


> Alright, f**k you all.
> 
> 
> ETA: In the butt.



We gonna do this thing, or what?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

B-Nabs said:


> That's still not a flush mount application.
> 
> The first photo is a drywall kit for recessing a lay in into a drywall ceiling (similar to what you did with the cross tees).
> 
> ...


I'm completely aware of what a recessed kit is. My point is that I was left with nothing but instructions from my employer to make it work.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Southeast Power said:


> I'm completely aware of what a recessed kit is. My point is that I was left with nothing but instructions from my employer to make it work.


At this point I'm left wondering which method Hax is actually referring to.


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> We gonna do this thing, or what?


 Yes.

Not gay.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Cree has a drywall flange for their c-lite series flat panel 2x2s. Part # is DGA22-WHT. It gives you a t-bar style grid opening with a white flange, so it oughta work with any 2x2 fixture, listing be damned. Bees lighting has them for $35, and grainger has them for 39. You're welcome.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> Cree has a drywall flange for their c-lite series flat panel 2x2s. Part # is DGA22-WHT. It gives you a t-bar style grid opening with a white flange, so it oughta work with any 2x2 fixture, listing be damned. Bees lighting has them for $35, and grainger has them for 39. You're welcome.


Have you used it?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Going_Commando said:
> 
> 
> > Cree has a drywall flange for their c-lite series flat panel 2x2s. Part # is DGA22-WHT. It gives you a t-bar style grid opening with a white flange, so it oughta work with any 2x2 fixture, listing be damned. Bees lighting has them for $35, and grainger has them for 39. You're welcome.
> ...


Nope. I've used Cree's surface mount kits before though, and used drywall flanges before, but the drywall flanges I've used had wings on them like old work plastic boxes do. It doesnt look complicated.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> Nope. I've used Cree's surface mount kits before though, and used drywall flanges before, but the drywall flanges I've used had wings on them like old work plastic boxes do. It doesnt look complicated.


They seem to look chintzy. And since I have to special order it, I figured I would get something that someone had experience with.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Alright, f**k you all.
> 
> 
> ETA: In the butt.


Having a bad day there bro?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Having a bad day there bro?


Butt secks makes every day good :biggrin:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Butt secks makes every day good :biggrin:


I can't disagree butt we may not have the same partners in mind!

Let alone the same pitcher-catcher point of view.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I can't disagree butt we may not have the same partners in mind!
> 
> Let alone the same pitcher-catcher point of view.


Well then you better watch out because Jelhill has got his sights on your colon. :biggrin:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Well then you better watch out because Jelhill has got his sights on your colon. :biggrin:


*That's a strict no man's land bro! *


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Going_Commando said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. I've used Cree's surface mount kits before though, and used drywall flanges before, but the drywall flanges I've used had wings on them like old work plastic boxes do. It doesnt look complicated.
> ...


Of course they look chintzy. A 2x2 troffer in sheetrock is chinzy and ugly. Gross.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> Of course they look chintzy. A 2x2 troffer in sheetrock is chinzy and ugly. Gross.


An edge lit LED panel will look much better than the 1980 fluorescent fixture with yellowed prismatic lens they have there now. That's what they want, who am I to argue with the person writing the check... I just want to make sure what I order works and doesn't fall apart.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> *That's a strict no man's land bro! *


this thread is so gay


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> *That's a strict no man's land bro! *


He said that wouldn't stop him. That's what he told MTW in a PM.


----------



## ghostwriter (Nov 1, 2007)

Take a look a RAB ezpan lighting

Not a bad price for a RAB light and you can flush mount in drywall

I've always had pretty good luck with RAB

https://www.rablighting.com/feature/led-low-profile-panel-ezpan


Ghost


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> *That's a strict no man's land bro! *


Don't worry so much, I hear he uses KY

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HackWork said:


> An edge lit LED panel will look much better than the 1980 fluorescent fixture with yellowed prismatic lens they have there now. That's what they want, who am I to argue with the person writing the check... I just want to make sure what I order works and doesn't fall apart.


How's the old 2x2 fluorescent stay in the ceiling? A t-bar style drywall flange or drywall ears?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> How's the old 2x2 fluorescent stay in the ceiling? A t-bar style drywall flange or drywall ears?


No idea, I don't like doing work during estimates. 

The flange appeared to be part of the light so I assume the light was just screwed thru the side into framing.


----------



## Midnitel (Feb 21, 2009)

Home Depot have them. Commercial Electric makes them. They come in different sizes 1x1, 1x2, 2x2, 1x4, 2x4


----------



## Midnitel (Feb 21, 2009)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Commerc...fer-Recessed-Flushmount-74032-HD-G2/301637288


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> No idea, I don't like doing work during estimates.
> 
> The flange appeared to be part of the light so I assume the light was just screwed thru the side into framing.


I put a 2 X4 panel into an existing flange a month ago. Quit being so lazy and climb a ladder. You’re asking about something you probably don’t even need. Why?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Midnitel said:


> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Commerc...fer-Recessed-Flushmount-74032-HD-G2/301637288


Those attach to a flat ceiling with an outlet box. That won’t work where there is an existing 2’ x 2’ cut out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

trentonmakes said:


> Don't worry so much, I hear he uses KY
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


You've seen me...

Do I look like I worry?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You've seen me...
> 
> Do I look like I worry?


That doesn’t matter. _Bull queers take by force. That's all they want or understand. If I were you, I'd grow eyes in the back of my head._

Hopefully you read that in Morgan Freeman’s voice. :biggrin:

Pepper you angus, Jelhill is coming :surprise:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> That doesn’t matter. _Bull queers take by force. That's all they want or understand. If I were you, I'd grow eyes in the back of my head._
> 
> Hopefully you read that in Morgan Freeman’s voice. :biggrin:
> 
> Pepper you angus, Jelhill is coming :surprise:



I never worry!

'Bull queers = dead steers' if they mess with a Sicilian gorilla like myself!


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Colon colon colon....hax will be poundin on your colon.....





Push it in, pull it out push it in, pull it out....

RAWHIND!

.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

trentonmakes said:


> Colon colon colon....hax will be poundin on your colon.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not me! Keep me out of your fantasies! :vs_mad::vs_mad:


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I never worry!
> 
> 'Bull queers = dead steers' if they mess with a Sicilian gorilla like myself!


Worry isn't necessary for things to happen. Jelhill gets what Jelhill wants. He said with a big guy like yourself, he'd just run around you until you got tired. Then he'd go Clubber Lang on your lower digestive tract.

His words, not mine.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

HackWork said:


> Not me! Keep me out of your fantasies! :vs_mad::vs_mad:


Lol
I tried
Nothing works

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

trentonmakes said:


> Lol
> I tried
> Nothing works
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


Understandable, I am quite a handsome devil. :wink:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Yes.
> 
> Not gay.


I always thought only the taker was gay...


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

sbrn33 said:


> I always thought only the taker was gay...


It depends on who wants to cuddle the longest.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> I always thought only the taker was gay...


Don't confuse second gayest for straight.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CoolWill said:


> Worry isn't necessary for things to happen. Jelhill gets what Jelhill wants. He said with a big guy like yourself, he'd just run around you until you got tired. Then he'd go Clubber Lang on your lower digestive tract.
> 
> His words, not mine.


Mornin Hax-lite!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Understandable, I am quite a handsome devil. :wink:


*100% All talk all the time!*



*Put up or shut up!

Post a pic!*


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Mornin Hax-lite!


Howdy, Refrigeration Tech!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

coolwill said:


> howdy, refrigeration tech!


? ? ? ?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> *100% All talk all the time!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I not allowed my privacy?

Everyone who has seen me has said that I am at least 7 times better looking than you.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Am I not allowed my privacy?
> 
> Everyone who has seen me has said that I am at least 7 times better looking than you.


Not if you are going to brag 24/7/365!

Who has seen you?


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Judging by the avatars, I'll take the teddy bear over the green squeaky toy. :smile:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not if you are going to brag 24/7/365!


 I don't brag 24/7. I state the obvious maybe once a month. 



> Who has seen you?


CoolWill.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Bird dog said:


> Judging by the avatars, I'll take the teddy bear over the green squeaky toy. :smile:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I don't brag 24/7. I state the obvious maybe once a month.
> 
> 
> CoolWill.


Trentonmakes met me last summer in NJ.

I've posted plenty of pics on my facebook that several members here are on and I have posted a pic or two on here as well.

Doesn't change the fact I that don't say "I'm handsome"



"CoolWill" seen you in a mirror this am?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Trentonmakes met me last summer in NJ.
> 
> I've posted plenty of pics on my facebook that several members here are on and I have posted a pic or two on here as well.
> 
> Doesn't change the fact I that don't say "I'm handsome"


 You don't say it cause you're not handsome enough.

Instead, you either elude to or outright say how tough you are *way* more than I inform people of how handsome I am. 

I guess we all have our vices, huh?



> "CoolWill" seen you in a mirror this am?


 You are your partner are still the only two people on this forum to not know who CoolWill is.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> You don't say it cause you're not handsome enough.
> 
> *There are plenty of women that would say otherwise.*
> 
> ...


*Until I retired I didn't pay attention to more than what members posted here. I do think it's odd how close the two of you use the same type verbiage. 

*


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> *Until I retired I didn't pay attention to more than what members posted here. I do think it's odd how close the two of you use the same type verbiage.
> 
> *


You think it's odd that Hax and I both use English to punish the weak?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I think we should all get back to talking about what really matters, how awesome of an electrician I am.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

How's that 2x2 LED light working out?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CoolWill said:


> You think it's odd that Hax and I both use English to punish the weak?


Has little to do with the language. It's the exact same writing style. I'm far from the only one that has noticed.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Has little to do with the language. It's the exact same writing style. I'm far from the only one that has noticed.


Oh, I see. Got a group of jelly bellies mad that they can't kick it like me. Don't hate the player. Hate the giz-ame.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Bird dog said:


> How's that 2x2 LED light working out?


Legion. Pretty nice panel, you can choose the color temperature and the output wattage.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CoolWill said:


> Oh, I see. Got a group of jelly bellies mad that they can't kick it like me. Don't hate the player. Hate the giz-ame.


There is no hate bro!


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Trentonmakes met me last summer in NJ.
> 
> I've posted plenty of pics on my facebook that several members here are on and I have posted a pic or two on here as well.
> 
> ...


I haven't lied awake fantasizing about you, if thats what you were getting at. Lol

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

trentonmakes said:


> I haven't lied awake fantasizing about you, if thats what you were getting at. Lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk



Of course not. You don't have to fantasize about someone that's in the bed next to you.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

trentonmakes said:


> I haven't lied awake fantasizing about you, if thats what you were getting at. Lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


Lol!

Not even close to why I said that. 

I said in in the sense that I wasn't some ugly prick.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll vouch for that

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------

